# Any one have this dovetail Jif- Look!!



## frostr2001w (May 21, 2009)

This is from Mlcs. file:http:////www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/ec090805.html 
Just looking for any feedback on this jig

Bob


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Pain


----------



## bartosch (Aug 12, 2009)

*Dovetail jig*

I have a blind dovetail jig I use for drawers. I use the Keyhoe system for boxes and cabinets.


----------



## Wood4Fun (Aug 29, 2008)

I've got two dt jigs, a sears half blind jig and one of the Porter Cable jigs (not the omnijig). While I suppose this little jig would do the job, the one thing that will be troublesome is setting the left and right alignment, and setting the bit depth. 
I've got no doubt this jig works, but you can plan on some extra test cuts to get stuff dialed in... you need to do test cuts even with the more expensive jigs, so I'm guessing this one would need a few more.


----------

